# Turntable in action



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Found this thought it was interesting.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vERTXdSBQSU&feature=related
That turntable is virtually in my backyard, only 15 minutes away. It's not big enough to turn the Berk on their roster.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGwUIE1DFwY&feature=related and another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4bH6MFzcqI&feature=fvwrelThe museum is set up in the old AnnArbor RR yard. The turntable was moved there and is originally from the AARR.

Nothing quite like a pair of Berkshires double-heading.
Eventually I plan on getting a PM1225 on my line


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a nice video, but something is wrong.

That thing can turn a real engine faster than my little Atlas, plus it's not any noisier, heck it's quieter too. I almost can't believe what I'm seeing (and hearing). We had a discussion on these a short while ago and now I'm purging most of what I had read!

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the old Steam engine, looks like new.:thumbsup:

Most likely it was redone better then new.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Runner,

That turntable vid shows a surprising fast turn rate, huh?

Here's another one, on the Sugar Cane RR in Maui, Hawaii ... this one is fast, too ... I've seen this firsthand, and the noise and vibration is quite low ...






TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> That turntable vid shows a surprising fast turn rate, huh?
> 
> Here's another one, on the Sugar Cane RR in Maui, Hawaii ... this one is fast, too ... I've seen this firsthand, and the noise and vibration is quite low ...


And another that's quieter and faster than the Atlas turntable with a real locomotive on top. I must be in the Twilight Zone. I'm going to go find some quotes ...


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

big ed said:


> I love the old Steam engine, looks like new.:thumbsup:
> 
> Most likely it was redone better then new.:thumbsup:


That beauty sounds so good, ain't no wiesel can hold a candle to a good steamer. At least, unlike many, she still runs regularly. I'd have loved to have seen a pair of Bigboys double heading. That would be a sight. I don't think the cars would move, but rather they'd spin the earth


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ha! I like that Kwikster--"spin the earth". Interesting concept. pete


----------

